# Wiring help



## 7777777 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a 5500 wat campbell hausfeld generator. I'd like to know how I could wire this up if possible to run the house when the power is out. I understand what I would need to do in the breaker box and a plug to the outside of the house. But I'm not sure if my generator is compatible or not. Can anyone give me information


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It’s only a 120v generator but you can technically use it to feed the house if the right components are used. Though I’d recommend a replacement 120/240v generator.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I agree with drmerdp, about using the right components, It does appear to have both 120 and 240 V output. You really need a qualified electrician to prepare an inlet, and you should use a disconnect to disconnect from the utility power, for safety and liability. You are probably not going to power a lot, lights, and I hope you have gas or oil heat, it might power a small room air conditioner, 

Think of it this way 5500 watts. volts x amps = watts so 5500 watts is 45 amps at 120 volts. That is only 3 normal 120 volt wall sockets capacity. At 240 volts it drops in half to 22.5 amps. You really need a larger generator to run the house, unless you are extremely careful about what you power up.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

whoops I was wrong and right. It has120v and 240v outlets but no 120/240 outlet. Either way that old thing can be a handy back up to a newer unit.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

The cheapest way to go "whole house" is with a generator disconnect and generator connection where the generator will be running. That would require an electrician unless you're comfortable working with electricity and local codes allow you to do it yourself, There is also "Generlink" which, though expensive would eliminate the installation costs mentioned. Before you do that, do an audit or study of what power requirements you would have during an outage. With that information you can install or have installed an appropriately sized connection. Most folks find they can get along with a 30A connection powered by a 5000-7000W portable generator. I got along for years with a 3250W. 
I agree with drmerdp that you should buy a new generator. What you have would be suspect in terms of reliability and obtaining parts could be tricky. I'm not familiar with that particular unit, but it will take some creative wiring/modification/right components which will cost $$ to enable it to be connected to your distribution panel. 

What you have could be used during an outage by running a couple of 120V extension cords into the house to keep some critical things running during an outage. Stay away from the 240 plugs as previously mentioned, they're not really useful as your 240 volt loads are hard wired to the load center. e.g. Water heater.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

7777777 said:


> I have a 5500 wat campbell hausfeld generator. I'd like to know how I could wire this up if possible to run the house when the power is out. I understand what I would need to do in the breaker box and a plug to the outside of the house. But I'm not sure if my generator is compatible or not. Can anyone give me information


that gen is a construction generator..
you are better off using it with drop cords.

i would sell it and get a later model gen set with 125/250 twist lock socket so you could use a generator inlet with an inter lock.
click here for the generator connection pages

yes you could use that gen for back up...
but they are LOUD and drink fuel...
the late model gens use a lot less fuel per hour..

so the best place to start is do a power survey..
what all do you need to run for an extended power outage.
watts, and voltage on that list.
color code it by priority is the best way to see it.

for most folks, basic lights etc. 2000 watts
for a few more things 4000 watts.

then if you need to run LARGE ac units you are in to the whole house units.
15,000 watts and up!

just remember to think fuel maybe hard to source.
so think bi or tri fuel.

I use natural gas as my primary with gasoline as my second choice of fuel.
and i can run on lp as well with a jet change.

for a few more weeks gens are in short supply for retail.
there is more of them on the way.


----------



## 7777777 (Oct 21, 2020)

Alrighty thanks Everyone for the information! I'm gonna look for a bigger multi fuel gen to keep strictly for the house as a backup. I picked this one up for 50$ a few weeks ago.


----------

